
JPMorgan Chase Hired 2,100 People with Criminal Records in 2018 - Anon84
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisettevoytko/2019/10/21/jpmorgan-chase-hired-2100-people-with-criminal-records-in-2018-and-will-hire-more/
======
drpgq
I wonder if they take into account things, like how long since their offense,
number of offenses. Hiring somebody whose last offense was more than five
years ago perhaps is more likely to perform more similarly to a non-offender.

